# Mom and kitten need home in IN



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I need to find a home soon for the stray I took in this past July. Also still have one of her kittens that needs a home. Mom is approx. 2 years old and has been vaccinated and is FELV/FIV negative. She is a calico. The kitten is 10 weeks old and has had two rounds of shots. Also a calico, looks just like mom. I am willing to have mom spayed before she goes to her new home. I am located in Lafayette, IN. If anyone is interested please email me. I can send pictures. [email protected]


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Just wanted to update that as of today, I also have another kitten that is going to need a home as well. We found it today stuck under our deck. Unfortunately it's feral. So I have alot of work ahead of me. It's young so hopefully it won't be too difficult. It too is a calico, maybe 8-10 weeks.


----------

